# Captain America 3: Chris Evans spielt auch weiterhin Steve Rogers



## Matthias Dammes (9. September 2014)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Captain America 3: Chris Evans spielt auch weiterhin Steve Rogers* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Captain America 3: Chris Evans spielt auch weiterhin Steve Rogers


----------



## springenderBusch (9. September 2014)

Finde beide Captain Amerika Filme wirklich gut.
Kein schwachsinniger oder überbordender Amipatriotismus, keine reine Effektorgie um der Effekte wegen und sogar Kritik am amerikanischen Leitkultur- und Übermenschendenken.
Hier ist der Titel zum Glück meiner Meinung nach nicht Programm.


----------



## RedDragon20 (9. September 2014)

springenderBusch schrieb:


> Finde beide Captain Amerika Filme wirklich gut.
> Kein schwachsinniger oder überbordender Amipatriotismus, keine reine Effektorgie um der Effekte wegen und sogar Kritik am amerikanischen Leitkultur- und Übermenschendenken.
> Hier ist der Titel zum Glück meiner Meinung nach nicht Programm.



Der erste Teil hatte irgendwie einen gewissen B Movie-Charme. Er machte den Eindruck eines guten Low Budget-Films. Der zweite Teil legte da schon eine ordentliche visuelle Schippe oben drauf. Ich fand beide ziemlich gut. Aber seit jeher hat mich dieses lächerliche, dämliche Kostüm dieser Figur gestört. Das hat beiden Filmen irgendwie den Ernst genommen.


----------



## Wut-Gamer (9. September 2014)

Ja, der erste war so lala. Die Figur wurde gut eingeführt aber die Handlung war selbst für einen Comicfilm zu Klischeehaft und zu vorhersehbar, fand ich.  Der zweite war aber echt nicht von schlechten Eltern.


----------

